#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > Οικοδομική >  > > >  >  > Θερμομόνωση: Παρουσίαση θερμομονωτικών υλικών

## sundance

Μπορούμε εδώ να συγκεντρώσουμε διάφορες πληροφορίες όσον αφορά τα θερμομονωτικά υλικά που κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά.

Πληροφορίες σχετικά με τιμές,αποδοτικότητα,δυσμένεια ως προς τον χρήστη/περιβάλλον κλπ.

----------


## sundance

*Θερμομονωτικά υλικά και περιβάλλον*


*1) Εξηλασμένη πολυστερίνη*

- Προέρχεται από μη ανανεώσιμη πηγή ενέργειας (υδρογονάνθρακες)

- Γκρίζα ενέργεια (ενεργοβόρος η παραγωγή της) 450 KWh/μ3, έως 850 KWh/μ3

- Μόλυνση: Διαφυγή τοξικών πτητικών αερίων στο περιβάλλον, όπως CFC (χλωροφθοράνθρακες) και πεντανίου (καταστρέφουν τη στοιβάδα του όζοντος και ενισχύουν το φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου.

- Μη ανακυκλώσιμα

- Επιπτώσεις στην υγεία: Διαφυγή στυρενίου στην ατμόσφαιρα (ουσία νευροτοξική, που ενοχοποιείται για καρκινογενέσεις). Σε περίπτωση φωτιάς, παραγωγή τοξικών βρωμιούχων αερίων, εξ αιτίας των ουσιών που περιέχει για την καθυστέρηση εκδήλωσης πυρκαγιάς. Ανάπτυξη ισχυρών ηλεκτροστατικών πεδίων. Καμία δυνατότητα διαπνοής του κτηρίου.



*2) Πολυουρεθάνη*

- Προέρχεται από μη ανανεώσιμη πηγή ενέργειας.

- Γκρίζα ενέργεια: 1.000 KWh/μ3  έως και 1.200 KWh/μ3

- Οι HCFC που αντικατέστησαν τα CFC ενοχοποιούνται επίσης για την καταστροφή της στοιβάδας του όζοντος

- Μη ανακυκλώσιμη

- Επιπτώσεις στην υγεία: Οι ισοκυανάτες που προέρχονται από μια σύνθετη διαδικασία παραγωγής με βάση το χλώριο, απελευθερώνουν στο περιβάλλον (εσωτερικό και εξωτερικό του κτηρίου) αμίνες, ουσίες ιδιαίτερα επικίνδυνες για τους ανθρώπους. Σε περίπτωση δε πυρκαγιάς παράγεται κυάνιο, ουσία φοβερά τοξική.

- Καμία δυνατότητα διαπνοής του κτηρίου.



*3) Υαλοβάμβακας / πετροβάμβακας*

- Μη ανανεώσιμα (εκτός της ύαλου) που προέρχονται όμως από υλικά σε αφθονία στη φύση (άμμος, βασάλτης κλπ).

- Γκρίζα ενέργεια: 150 KWh/μ3 έως 250 KWh/μ3.

- Κύρια μόλυνση: Μόνο στις μονάδες παραγωγής (λόγω του διοξειδίου του άνθρακα CO2 ) και κατά τη διάρκεια της μεταφοράς τους.

- Επιπτώσεις στην υγεία: Το I.A.R.C. (διεθνές κέντρο για την έρευνα του καρκίνου) που υπάγεται στον Παγκόσμιο Οργανισμό Υγείας, τα κατατάσσει στα εν δυνάμει καρκινογόνα υλικά !! που επιδρούν στον άνθρωπο μέσω της αναπνευστικής οδού. Σε αντίθεση με τις ίνες αμιάντου, οι ίνες των υλικών αυτών δεν διαχωρίζονται κατά το μήκος τους, αλλά σπάνε κάθετα στη μάζα τους και σύμφωνα με το I.A.R.C. η επικινδυνότητά τους έγκειται στις διαστάσεις τους (μήκος ανώτερο των 5 micron και διάμετρος μικρότερη των 3 micron.

Στη Γερμανία απαγορεύτηκε η χρήση τους σε δημόσια κτήρια και στα μικρότερα έργα επιτρέπεται μόνο όταν στεγανοποιηθούν απόλυτα !!

Το I.A.R.C. επισημαίνει επίσης τον κίνδυνο αναπνευστικών μολύνσεων, λαρυγγίτιδων, φαρυγγίτιδων κλπ σε χώρες όπου εφαρμόζονται αυτά τα υλικά.

Ακόμη, οι συνδετικές ουσίες που χρησιμοποιούνται και που έχουν βάση τη φορμόλη και την ουρία, απελευθερώνουν μεγάλες ποσότητες τοξικής φορμαλδεΰδης.



*4) Περλίτης
* 
- Μη ανανεώσιμη πηγή, με μεγάλη όμως διαθεσιμότητα στη φύση.

- Γκρίζα ενέργεια: 230 KWh/μ3

- Μερική ανακύκλωσή του.

- Επιπτώσεις στην υγεία: Ο περλίτης (ηφαιστειακής προέλευσης), δεν απελευθερώνει τοξικές ουσίες, κατά τη χρησιμοποίησή του. 

- Προσοχή όμως στη χρησιμοποίησή του σε σύνθετες κατασκευές με σιλικόνες και πολυουρεθάνη !!

- Επίσης σε περίπτωση πυρκαγιάς δεν απελευθερώνει τοξικά αέρια.

- Γενικά προτείνεται σαν ένα καλό θερμομονωτικό υλικό.



*5) Το Ερακλίτ (Heraklith)*

- Αποδεκτό υλικό

- Ανανεώσιμο όσον αυτό το ξυλόμαλλο, λιγότερο για το μαγνησίτη.

- Γκρίζα ενέργεια: Απαιτεί λιγότερη (αλλά παρόλα αυτά αρκετή) ενέργεια για την παραγωγή του, μικρότερη πάντως, των άλλων υλικών.

- Σημαντικό η Ελλάδα είναι  χώρα παραγωγός μαγνησίου !!

- Εύκολα ανακυκλώσιμο.

- Επιπτώσεις στην υγεία: Όλα τα υλικά στα οποία ανήκει και το Ερακλίτ δεν παρουσιάζουν προβλήματα για την υγεία των κατοίκων ενός κτηρίου. Καίγονται δύσκολα σε περίπτωση πυρκαγιάς και δεν απελευθερώνουν τοξικές ουσίες. Παρουσιάζουν μικρή, όμως αγωγιμότητα στα ηλεκτρικά πεδία, εξαιτίας του τσιμέντου (γι αυτό και επιμένω στις σωστές γειώσεις του οπλισμού του σκυροδέματος).

Στην Ευρώπη βρίσκουμε 3 υλικά: το Heraklith, το Fibralith, και το Eco-lith. Στην Ελλάδα δυστυχώς έχουμε μόνο το πρώτο



*5) Ο διογκωμένος φελλός*

- Ανανεώσιμη πηγή.

- Γκρίζα ενέργεια: Χαμηλή κατανάλωση ενέργειας για την παραγωγή του 80 έως 90 KWh/μ3

- Ανακυκλώσιμο, κατά 100%.

- Επιπτώσεις στην υγεία:Απόλυτα φιλικό και υγιεινό. Προσοχή όμως γιατί κάποιοι κατασκευαστές χρησιμοποιούν κατά την τοποθέτησή του, συνθετικές κόλλες, που περιέχουν φορμαλδεΰδη !! Γι αυτό να ζητάτε πάντα πιστοποιητικά σύμφωνα με τον σχετικό κανονισμό της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης. 

- Δυστυχώς αρκετά πιο ακριβό, από άλλα υλικά. (Πάντα, είχα την απορία, γιατί η Ελλάδα δεν προωθεί μια πολιτική φυτέματος φελλόδενδρων, που ανήκουν στην οικογένεια των quertus - βαλανιδιών. Σήμερα η Πορτογαλία παράγει το 70% των αναγκών της Ε.Ε. ...)



Έχοντας δουλέψει αρκετά χρόνια στη Γαλλία κι έχοντας σχεδιάσει κτήρια και στην Ελβετία και στην Βόρειο Ιταλία, πάντα απορούσα γιατί στην Ελλάδα δεν μπορεί να βρει κανείς τα εξής εξαίρετα και οικολογικά θερμομονωτικά υλικά, τα οποία μπορεί κανείς, να βρει εύκολα σε όλες τις άλλες Ευρωπαϊκές χώρες:

1) Λιναρόμαλλο

2) Ρολό από ίνες κοκκοφοίνικα

3) Μονωτικό ρολό από υπολείμματα βαμβακιού (τύπου ISO COTTON)

4) Τζίβα (σε φύλλα και λωρίδες) και τέλος

5) Διογκωμένο (σε κόκκους) άργιλο

Και τα πέντε παραπάνω υλικά, κοστίζουν ελάχιστα, είναι 100% ανακυκλώσιμα, και 100% φιλικά προς το περιβάλλον και τον άνθρωπο. Επίσης η Ελλάδα διαθέτει και λινάρι και βαμβάκι και άργιλο. Δεν διαθέτει όμως ακόμη την κατάλληλη αγορά και ακόμη χειρότερα οι διαμορφωτές της κοινής γνώμης οι έλληνες μηχανικοί αγνοούν, ακόμη τραγικά την διάσταση της οικολογίας στα υλικά που χρησιμοποιούν στις οικοδομές τους...

 (Κ. Τσίπηρας Πολιτικός Μηχανικός)

----------


## Efpalinos

Η πηγή για όλες αυτές τις πληροφορίες είναι ο Τσίπηρας? Θα προτιμούσα καλύτερες πηγές, βασισμένες σε επίκαιρες επιστημονικές έρευνες. Αναρωτιέμαι με τι υλικά σταθεροποιούν το ξυλλόμαλλο, πως καταπολεμούν την επίδραση της υγρασίας και πως εξασφαλίζεται πυραντοχή? Τα χημικά πρόσθετα που χρησιμοποιούνται για να εξασφαλίσουν τέτοιες ιδιότητες συνήθως είναι επικίνδυνα για την ανθρώπινη υγεία.

Για το πετροβάμβακα έχω την  εντύπωση πως οι απόψεις για την επικινδυνότητα του διίστανται. Σίγουρα έιναι ερεθιστικό στην αναπνοή και επιδερμίδα όπως π.χ. πολλά ευρέως χρησιμοποιούμενα χημικά καθαριστικά. Το I.A.R.C. (Διεθνής Οργανισμός για την Έρευνα στο Καρκίνο) επανεκτίμησε την επικινδυνότητα του υλικού το 2001 και ουσιαστικά αναίρεσε την παλιότερη οδηγία  που είχε δημοσιοποιήσει (1988). Πηγή: http://www.naima.org/pages/resources...q_mineral.html

Ο πετροβάμβακας είναι φυσικό πυράντοχο υλικό και στο ενδεχόμενο πυρκαγιάς δεν εκλύει επικίνδυνα τοξικά αέρια. (Η πλειονότητα των θανάτων σε πυρκαγιές δεν προέρχεται από τη φωτιά αλλά από τα αέρια της καύσης)

----------


## sundance

ΣΥΓΚΡΙΤΙΚΗ ΑΞΙΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ ΠΕΤΡΟΒΑΜΒΑΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΗΛΑΣΜΕΝΗΣ ΠΟΛΥΣΤΕΡΙΝΗΣ

----------


## Xάρης

Μάλιστα, πολύ ενδιαφέρον. 
Εξηλασμένη πολυστερίνη στα στοιχεία σκυροδέματος και πετροβάμβακας εντός των τοιχοποιών.
Η διογκωμένη πολυστερίνη, πουθενά.

----------


## Efpalinos

Πολύ κατατοπιστική έρευνα, κάπου την είχα διαβάσει παλιότερα. Βρήκα μερικά επιπλέον στοιχεία που είχα συγκεντρώσει σε άλλη συζήτηση:

Πληροφορίες για την επικινδυνότητα του πετροβάμβακα:

http://www.epa.gov/ttn/atw/hlthef/finemineral.html
http://www.osha.gov/SLTC/syntheticmi...cognition.html

Σε γενικές γραμμές οι κίνδυνοι από πετροβάμβακα θεωρούνται μικροί ως αμελητέοι. Υπάρχουν υποψίες ότι είναι πιθανόν καρκινογόνο υλικό αλλά πλέον έχει μεταπέσει στη κατηγορία υλικών για τα οποία δεν υπάρχουν επαρκής πληροφορίες. Κίνδυνοι προέρχονται κυρίως από την εισπνοή σκόνης (μικρο-ίνες) και αέρια που εκλύονται (συνήθως σε μεγαλύτερες θερμοκρασίες) και περιέχουν παράγωγα των συγκολλητικών ουσιών του υλικού (όπως φορμαλδεΰδη). Ο πετροβάμβακας αντέχει σε θερμοκρασίες >700C.

Εξηλασμένη πολυστερίνη περιέχει ένα κοκτέιλ βλαβερών ουσιών:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polysty...d_fire_hazards
Παρ' όλα αυτά δεν φαίνεται να κινδυνεύει άμεσα ο άνθρωπος από τη μόνωση καθώς είναι ποιο δύσκολο να εισβάλει στον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό. Περισσότεροι κίνδυνοι ελλοχεύουν από άλλες οικιακές χρήσεις του υλικού. Η πολυστερίνη μολύνει το περιβάλλον και δεν είναι βιοδιασπώμενο υλικό. Είναι πολύ εύφλεκτο υλικό ενώ η χρήση βραδυφλεγών για λόγους πυροπροστασίας το καθιστά ακόμη ποιο επικίνδυνο για την υγεία. 

Γενικά σε σύγκριση των δύο υλικών (πολυστερίνη, πετροβάμβακας) φαίνεται ότι άμεσοι κίνδυνοι για ερεθισμό και πιθανές άλλες παρενέργειες είναι μεγαλύτεροι με τη χρήση του δεύτερου. Από την άλλη η πολυστερίνη ίσως είναι ποιο ύπουλη καθώς φαίνεται πως έχει μεγαλύτερες μακροπρόθεσμες επιπτώσεις. (περιβάλλον, άνθρωπο)
Από την άλλη, για λόγους πυρασφάλειας ο πετροβάμβακας είναι άριστο υλικό αντίθετα με τη πολυστερίνη που είναι πολύ εύφλεκτη και ιδιαίτερα τοξική στη καύση.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Συνέχεια από *ΑΥΤΟ* το θέμα.
 Χάρης

*@Χάρης:*

η διογκωμένη δεν χάνει τη θερμομονωτική της ιδιότητα από το νερό.Το ΜΟΝΟ που παθαίνει είναι πολυμερισμός όταν έρχεται σε επαφή με παράγωγα του πετρελαίου.Η εξηλασμένη που προτείνουν όλοι οι μηχανικοί (πολύ κακώς κατά τη γνώμη μου) έχει χλωροφθοράνθρακες,κάτι που είναι ιδιαίτερα επιβλαβές για τον άνθρωπο,πτητικό κ σίγουρα δεν εγκλωβίζεται.Όσο κ να λένε οι πωλητές ότι η νέα εξηλασμένη είναι CL free λένε ΠΑΡΑΜΥΘΙΑ,καθώς η χημική διεργασία της εξήλασης έχει ΠΑΝΤΑ παράγωγα χλωροφθορανθράκων.Εγώ την αποφεύγω όπως ο διάολος το λιβάνι.Είναι το ίδιο επιβλαβής με την πολυουρεθάνη.*ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟΣ* κίνδυνος για sick building syndrom.

----------


## Xάρης

Η θερμομονωτική ικανότητα της διογκωμένης και της εξηλασμένης πολυστερίνης οφείλεται στον... αέρα. Όχι τον εξωτερικό αλλά στον ακίνητο αέρα που είναι εγκλωβισμένος στις χιλιάδες μικροκυψέλες τους. 
Η διαφορά των δύο έγκειται στο ότι η εξηλασμένη έχει πολύ μικρότερη υδροαπορροφητικότητα σε σχέση με την διογκωμένη. Αυτό με λίγα λόγια σημαίνει ότι το νερό δεν διεισδύει στις μικροκυψέλες αντικαθιστώντας τον αέρα, γεγονός που μπορεί να συμβεί στην διογκωμένη πολυστερίνη με αποτέλεσμα να χάσει τις θερμομονωτικές της ιδιότητες.

Υδροαπορροφητικότητα με εμβάπτυση DOW Wallmate (εξηλασμένη πολυστερίνη) : 0,7% κ.ό. κατά  ΕΛΟΤ ΕΝ 12087.
Υδροαπορροφητικότητα με εμβάπτυση Isopor EPS 60  (διογκωμένη πολυστερίνη) : 3,0% κατά  ΕΛΟΤ ΕΝ 12087.
Για να έχουμε μικρότερη υδροαπορροφητικά με διογκωμένη πολυστερίνη θα πρέπει να πάμε σε λύσεις υψηλής πυκνότητας που κανείς δεν χρησιμοποιεί γιατί τότε θα πάμε και σε κόστη υψηλότερα.

----------


## antonis_m

*Η ΠΟΛΥΟΥΡΕΘΑΝΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΛΙΚΟ ΑΒΛΑΒΕΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΥΓΕΙΑ & ΦΙΛΙΚΟ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝ

* *Μηδενική επιβάρυνση του όζοντος**
*Ozone Depletion Potential (*ODP*), αφού χρησιμοποιείται το διογκωτικό συστατικό ENOVATE™ 3000 (HFC - 245 fa) της  Honeywell χωρίς χλωροφθοράνθρακες (*CFC & HCFC Free*)

*Μείωση εκπομπών CO²* 
 σε όλη τη διάρκεια ζωής του κτιρίου - καλύτερη ποιότητα ζωής- Βιώσιμη (sustainable) κατασκευή .

*Δεν εκπέμπει επιβλαβή οργανικά στοιχεία*
(VOC) και φέρει τη πιστοποίηση του Γερμανικού Οργανισμού AgBB (Commitee For Health - Related Evaluation of Building Products), ως κατάλληλο δομικό υλικό για εσωτερική χρήση.
*Πιστοποιημένο και επιλέξιμο δομικό υλικό* 
από Ελληνικούς, Ευρωπαϊκούς & Διεθνείς οργανισμούς και κανονισμούς κτιρίων όπως:

*Κ.Εν.Α.Κ.* (Κανονισμό Ενεργειακής Αποδοτικότητας Κτιρίων)*ΕΟΤΑ* (European Organization for Technical Approval)*DIBt* (Γερμανικός Οργανισμός Πιστοποίησης Δομικών Υλικών)*ASTM* (American Society for Testing and Materials), κ.ά.
 Πιστοποίηση συμβατότητας *RoHS* (EC-Directive 2002/95/EC) για κατασκευή οικιακών και βιομηχανικών ψυγείων.

Συμμετοχή στο πρόγραμμα *Green-it* του *Κ.Α.Π.Ε.* (Κέντρου Ανανεώσιμων Πηγών Ενέργειας) το "*Εξοικονόμηση Κατ' Οίκων*" & "*Χτίζοντας το Μέλλον*" για την ενεργειακή αναβάθμιση των κτιρίων

Πυκνότητα 45 - 60   kg/m³  EN 1602    
Απορρόφηση Νερού Μεγάλης Περιόδου < 2  %  EN 12087    
Δομή Κλειστής Κυψέλης > 90  %  ISO 4590 
   Απόδοση Πυρκαγιάς Κατασκευαστικού Υλικού class *     E     EN 13501-1    
Θερμική Αγωγιμότητα λ  0,023-0,028  W/(m·K)   EN 12667    
Διαπερατότητα Νερού   σε  0.6 bar  στεγανό EN 1928    
Συμπιεστική Δύναμη (συμπίεση 10%)    0,20-0,40   N/mm²   EN 826
Προστασία από κρύο, ζέστη, υγρασία, άνεμο*, φωτιά & ήχο
Ενιαία μονολιθική επιφάνεια χωρίς αρμούς, ενώσεις & θερμογέφυρες
Αντίσταση φωτιάς: Β
2 Class, DIN 4102 part 1 - αυτοσβενόμενο
Αντοχή σε θερμοκρασία από -50 °C  έως  +120 °C 
Δυνατότητα εφαρμογής σε κοίλες, κάθετες & ανεστραμμένες επιφάνειες
Στεγανότητα σε 30" δευτερόλεπτα 
Ενίσχυση μηχανικής αντοχής κατασκευών
Ελαφριά κατασκευή μεγάλης διάρκειας ζωής χωρίς συντήρηση
Γρήγορη κατασκευή χαμηλού κόστους
Μέγιστη ενεργειακή απόδοση με το μικρότερο πάχος μόνωσης (λ)
Μείωση εκπομπών CO
2 & μηδενική επιβάρυνση του όζοντος (ODP) 
*Ιδανική λύση για δώματα & στέγες με φωτοβολταικά πάνελ*

----------


## engant

Καλημέρα
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζουμε κάποια μελέτη οικονομοτεχνική για το εξής:
Χρησιμοποιούμε πχ εξηλασμένη πολυστερίνη πάχους 4εκ και 5εκ για την ίδια παρέμβαση
Το ένα υλικό κοστίζει Χ χρήματα και το άλλο Ψ. Πώς μπορούμε να βγάλουμε συμπέρασμα αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε τα 5εκ σε τι χρονικό διάστημα θα γίνει απόσβεση η επιπλέον χρέωση (Ψ-Χ) χρημάτων?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Στα πλαίσια του σεμιναρίου του ΑΠΘ για τα NZEB που παρακολούθησα την Άνοιξη του 2016 και για τις ανάγκες της τελικής εργασίας μας πραγματοποιήσαμε τέτοιες συγκρίσεις υπολογίζοντας τον ακριβή χρόνο απόσβεσης με πιο επιστημονικές μεθόδους όπως είναι η μέθοδος της Παρούσας Αξίας.

Αν κρατήσεις όλες τις άλλες παραμέτρους σταθερές και αλλάξεις μόνο το πάχος της θερμομόνωσης ή και το υλικό αυτής καταλήγεις στα συμπεράσματά σου.
Τα οποία συμπεράσματα είναι διαφορετικά για κάθε θερμική ζώνη. Άλλο Κρήτη κι άλλο Θεσσαλονίκη ή Φλώρινα.

Τα δικά μας συμπεράσματα για την περιοχή της Θεσσαλονίκης είναι ότι πάνω από 10cm στους τοίχους δεν έχεις όφελος. Μάλιστα θα έθετα ως άνω όριο τα 7cm καθότι από τα 7cm έως τα 10cm το όφελος είναι μηδαμινό.
Στο δώμα αλλάζουν τα πράγματα διότι το όφελος δεν είναι μόνο στην περίοδο της θέρμανσης αλλά και της ψύξης.

----------


## topgunidis

Ανακαινίσω το σπίτι μου και αφαίρεσα τα παμπάλαια συρόμενα κουφώματα εντός τοίχου και υπάρχει ένα κενό 12cm από τον εξωτερικό και εσωτερικό τοίχο (ο εσωτερικός εχει μόνωση 3cm(!!! σε περιοχή κατ. Δ) . Τι να βάλω ανάμεσα για μόνωση, ωστε και να εχω καλύτερη μόνωση αλλά και να μην εχω προβληματα με καμια υγρασία λόγω ελειπους διαπνοής?

----------


## geodimis

Ο υαλοβάμβακας ως μονωτικό σε οικιακούς φούρνους μπορεί να είναι είσου επικίνδυνος για την υγεία σωστά;

----------

